# Calling all Combat Engineers



## Wolfman (Apr 4, 2011)

So If anyone remembers im trying to enlist, and I was told by my recruiter that Combat engineers are an open postion. I was just wondering if anyone had hands on exprience in the field. I know what the paper work says, but I just wanted Info from people who BTDT. Thanks


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 4, 2011)

Every Combat Engineer I know is batshit crazy. ;)  But then again, most people that know me say the same.

I have worked with them in the past and have a lot of friends that work with them.  It seems like it has some cool moments, just like any job and it has a lot of moments that are very physically entensive (ie. very heavy lifting).  But just like any job in the CF, it is short spurts of action followed  by hours of boredom.  And your first few years will entail the menial BS jobs and probably a lot of floor sweeping.

Where in AB are you?  If you can wait, ask the recruiters when their next "events" are?  The Stampede, Klondike Days or some other events.  They usually have a big display and chances are there'll be one or two Engineers kicking around that you can ask questions.  Check out Army News, there should be some vids on there about them or search Canadian Army Engineer on YouTube and there'll be vids that might give you a better idea.

If you have any specifics on general life in the CF, etc.; feel free to ask and I'll try to answer best to my knowledge.  I've been out a couple years now but if I don't know, I know people that can answer it for you.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a lot of respect for “combat” engineers, I trained a combat engineer btn in MOUT/CQB at FT Hood and IMO they were as good as any Infantry unit. They were GTG on ballistic breaching and had a good handle on the basics for MOUT, and they were a Mech unit at that. I was impressed at their abilities and their willingness to learn.

I have also worked with combat engineers in Iraq, some of them were a bit weird (I just want to build stuff) where the masses just wanted to get out and mix it up with the enemy. I received an award from a Combat Engineer btn for some joint work on the early beginning of the counter IED stuff; they played a huge role in keeping IED’s off the routs (saved a lot of soldier’s lives). A lot of 12B’s were outside the wire finding and blowing up IED’s, as well as conducting full spectrum ops in the major cities.

Very respectable MOS to go into IMO.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 5, 2011)

I wanted to be a combat engineer all through college, until I went to Advanced Camp and saw what they actually did (they had a pretty bad-assed demonstration with body breaches, bangalore torpedos, etc.).  :eek:  I decided to commission into the Infantry, where it was safe...


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 5, 2011)

Plus they don't just build stuff, they blow shit up. ;)


----------



## ovicidal01 (Apr 5, 2011)

Are there any pre-requisites, in terms of High School classes (chemistry?), to up your chances of being chosen?  From what I've read there isn't anything mentioned, but I'm sure some type of knowledge must help..

I'm considering Combat Engineer as well. 2nd choice, after medic.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 5, 2011)

I think it just comes down to the aptitude testing but a recruiter could tell you for sure; even on the web chat off their website.  You wouldn't get into anything that requires "chemistry" until later on in your career any way and that would be a specialty course.


----------



## fox1371 (Apr 5, 2011)

Are you interested in the Marine Corps combat engineers or the Army?  I was a combat engineer in the Marines.   The Marines set up for that MOS is a little bit different then the Army's is.

I am not crazy :)


----------



## ovicidal01 (Apr 5, 2011)

fox1371 said:


> Are you interested in the Marine Corps combat engineers or the Army?  I was a combat engineer in the Marines.   The Marines set up for that MOS is a little bit different then the Army's is.
> 
> I am not crazy :)



No USMC in Canada. ;)


Thanks RackMaster.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 5, 2011)

ovicidal01 said:


> No USMC in Canada. ;)
> 
> 
> Thanks RackMaster.



No problem.  ;)


----------



## fox1371 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok well horrible SA on my part haha.  I'll throw in my .02 anyways.  Just understand that this is coming from a U.S. Marine combat engineer and things may not be the same up in Canada.  I've done work with combat engineers from other countries though and for the most part everything related to the job itself is the same.

I don't know too much about the construction side of the MOS due to the fact that I spent the majority of my time with infantry units.  The basic gist of the job though is you spend a lot of time learning how to find IED's.  As a combat engineer you are there to support ground forces with mobility and defenses.

Traditionally you would provide mobility by clearing minefields and breaching any obstacles that would obstruct and/or channelize friendly forces.  Nowadays since mine warfare isn't as prevalent, combat engineers are utilized to sweep for IED's either using cool high tech vehicles, or metal detectors.  We do a lot of work right alongside EOD, however you have to understand that just because you have an understanding of how IED's work and a knowledge on explosives...it doesn't mean that you're an EOD tech.  No need to go messing around with stuff in the ground that you are not thoroughly trained on disarming.  This task can be quite long and boring.  Sometimes you'll have an idea where IED's are in the ground and can tailor your search accordingly, but most of the time you're spending hours and hours searching and not finding very much.  The most important thing to do with this MOS is to fight complacency.  Complacency will DEFINITELY get you killed with this line of work.  You have to be able to perform the role of an infantrymen as well as do your own job.  You do pack some extra weight in regards to carrying explosives etc but it's really not all that bad.

Breaching/demolitions is definitely the sexy side of the job.  You get trained on how to do all sorts of things with explosives.  If you want to throw a door into a room with a certain charge, you can.  The demolitions side is fun because you deal with larger amounts of demo and you just make some really big booms.  I personally am more fond of the breaching side, because you're up close and personal with the charge and everything is a lot more fast paced.  If there's anything more you'd like to know about this let me know and I'll do my best to answer your questions.

Everything you need to know will be taught to you.  In the U.S. the requirements for being assigned this job were a high ASVAB score (I forget what the score was), 2nd class swim qual, and no color blindness.  I can't speak for Canada, but in the U.S. it didn't help if you'd had a chemistry class at all.  Demolitions is more about your knowledge of engineering than it is about chemistry.  You have to know how much explosives you are going to need to take down a structure, and where the most effective placement of those charges will be.  The same goes with breaching.  You need to know how large your charge is and what the correct standoff distance will be so you don't get yourself or others around you injured.   You'll need to be pretty decent at math in order to do things quickly and more effectively.

Again, if you have anymore questions let me know and I'll clarify/answer anything I can.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 5, 2011)

Great post fox1371!  From my perspective, I think the job is very similar and what you said is very relative.

As well on the Canadian side, our Combat Engineers have the ability to go to Combat Dive School and become Combat Divers.  Underwater Demo, Construction, Infiltration, Search, etc.


----------



## tmroun01 (Apr 5, 2011)

RackMaster said:


> Great post fox1371!  From my perspective, I think the job is very similar and what you said is very relative.
> 
> As well on the Canadian side, our Combat Engineers have the ability to go to Combat Dive School and become Combat Divers.  Underwater Demo, Construction, Infiltration, Search, etc.


I take it there is no Canadian Sapper school?


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 5, 2011)

tmroun01 said:


> I take it there is no Canadian Sapper school?



Yes there is a Sapper School, _Canadian Forces School_ of Military Engineering but Dive Training can be done "in house" at which ever Regiment they are posted to.

Here's the low down on the trade from the recruiting site.




> http://www.forces.ca/en/job/combatengineer-5#education-2
> 
> Overview
> Your job is to ensure that friendly troops can live, move and fight on  the battlefield, and deny the same abilities to enemy troops.
> ...


----------



## ovicidal01 (Apr 5, 2011)

So I just dropped by the Recruiting office and they took my application.  I hope that my experience is enough.. It's tough to put down the best/strongest assets of yourself in that tiny little box and it's unnerving to not know what/who your competition is... (Say Wolfman, what have you done..... ;) j/k) Combat Engineer is (or at least was..) open.

Not to jack your thread, so I'm going to end with, one 25m target down, on to the next one.(hopefully)


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 5, 2011)

What's a 25m target?


----------



## ovicidal01 (Apr 5, 2011)

mod edit:  I know what it mean- thanks- I want to know if the original poster can explain it. (Marauder06)


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey guys thanks for all the opinions and Info, it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## pardus (Apr 13, 2011)

I always thought Combat Engineer was a good job with great skills learned. The explosives are particularly sexy.
However I watched Combat Engineers build a Baileys bridge for 12 hours and thought fuck that lol


----------



## fox1371 (Apr 13, 2011)

pardus said:


> I always thought Combat Engineer was a good job with great skills learned. The explosives are particularly sexy.
> However I watched Combat Engineers build a Baileys bridge for 12 hours and thought fuck that lol


Yes, bridging royally sucks.  I only did it at the school house and a few times for training, however from my limited experience I will say that I hated it.  Some of the pieces weigh in excess of 600lbs.  When you're moving about 100 of those, you tend to hate your life haha.


----------

